# the pcodelic beatnic squatter show



## whaleofashrimp (Dec 14, 2010)

back in the spring and summer of 2004 i lived in travers city michigan, its not a bad town just kinda quit and white...If anything the one good that came out of there was meeting my brother ames aka "iceman" aka "the second comeing of sean connery". 
Welcome to Facebook
hes was ur typical social outcast genius in a small town whos escape was djingat the local community collige, i remember every night he'd haul two 50 pound suit cases loaded with cd's tapes and records, so obscure that not even collige radio carried them...he was a master at "the flow" and took mixing seriously ...unlike the typical legions of hipster douchbags who dont so much "d" as look like a hipster and try to screw other hipsters.
well hauling that stuff round came in handy when he had to haul a pack..he finaly split..and wonderd the country eventually finding himself on guadalope street where i ran in to him again in 2007
we kicked it on guadalope and had a blast
anywayhe's back in michigan square one...helping support his family as he saves money for more adventures
every tuesday night he dj's from 11pm to 2am
what does he play ..thats hard to describe
as he told me once before "that which flows" and "spice must flow"...but maybe im getting my streams crossed
james plays generas I never knew existed b4...like french calypso hip hop..or african psycodelic rock..as well as a collection of indie trance beats and punk

his tastes might not please everybody but he always gives a shoutout to his old squatter buddies huddeling from the cold listening to him from there stolen ipads.

u can even call in..now theres no garuntee that hell play the song u want...flow is important..instead tell him whats on ur mind..and he always comes up with something

so if ur bored and need some backround music to live by
listen to him on tuesdays 11-2 am
here
Listening Options :: Northwestern Michigan College


----------

